# My First TT (Quattro Sport)



## Bean_QS

Hello all thought id share my car with everyone. Purchased it 2 weeks ago through work after my fiesta was written off. Its a 2006 TT Quattro sport, Bose, 6 CD changer, 42k miles on the clock , hasn't got the bucket seats have half heated leather instead I like being able to get in and out the car  . Got it with a years approved warranty and GAP insurance....























































Cheers for looking


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Very nice any mods planned :?:


----------



## Bean_QS

Haven't got anything major planned at present , just a RetroFit ipod kit. miss not having all my music in one place. apart from that tidying bits up like one of the roof rails has rust. little things that will hopefully add up to a big difference


----------



## ScoobyTT

That's been kept well by the look of it, you must be pleased with your purchase!


----------



## Bean_QS

Yea well chuffed . it has always been serviced at work.. been well looked after


----------



## Guzi

Beautiful car !


----------



## TTchan

Very nice


----------



## Kanikuman

A very nice looking QS you have there, but if I'm not mistaken you appear to be missing the alcantara gear knob. It could just be the camera angle!


----------



## TYPR2TT

Welcome to the QS club 8)


----------



## neilc

Welcome along to the QS club. Best colour too


----------



## YELLOW_TT

neilc said:


> Welcome along to the QS club. Best colour too


Yep welcome to club qS second best colour :wink:


----------



## jk89001

Kanikuman said:


> A very nice looking QS you have there, but if I'm not mistaken you appear to be missing the alcantara gear knob. It could just be the camera angle!


Yeah the gear knob needs replacing first thing on my list found a warrenty job on the computer when it was new about the gear knob being loose so i think it was replaced with a regular one for some reason. :?

Would also like to get the alcantara knee pads fromthe tt shop was wondering if anyone had them and what they thought about them ?

PS thanks to everyone for the good comments


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jk89001 said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice looking QS you have there, but if I'm not mistaken you appear to be missing the alcantara gear knob. It could just be the camera angle!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the gear knob needs replacing first thing on my list found a warrenty job on the computer when it was new about the gear knob being loose so i think it was replaced with a regular one for some reason. :?
> 
> Would also like to get the alcantara knee pads fromthe tt shop was wondering if anyone had them and what they thought about them ?
> 
> PS thanks to everyone for the good comments
Click to expand...

A number of qS TTs left the factory with in correct parts fitted Inc the gear knob 
The TTShop alcantara knee pads are no thet great the colour is not a 100% match and the fininsh is not that good


----------



## Bean_QS

Thought id update this as not been on in a while been slow progress just trying to keep her clean and tidy while the weathers horrible .

Realised I haven't posted my fav pic thought id upload it now before I forget again

Also if anyone on instagram follow me Boniface8 all my pictures are on there ..


----------



## TT-Rossco

Great pic mate. Car looks in great condition.


----------



## N3DXT

Very nice example you have there.


----------



## johnwh

Good Evening, lovely QS, looks really nice...


----------



## jimmyf

Lovely looking example...enjoy...I'm sure you will


----------



## tom2018

Looks good  best colour combo as well 

Tom


----------



## c15 ttt

very nice.looks mint. 8)


----------



## Bean_QS

Quick update nothing much been happening recently on the car front, just trying to keep her clean.

Few bits sorted though.
AVS Service - Oil + Pollen
MOT - +Protection
Tax
Insurance
Extended Approved Warranty

All in all a wallet busting month !!

Also was wondering if anyone can help me im after a picture of a QS wheel with the diamond cut lip and having mine refurbished soon and currently have the lip painted over and want to see what it looks like. Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi,











Hoggy.


----------



## Bean_QS

Many thanks this has to be first on my list


----------



## Bean_QS

So yesterday I decided to try out a S2000 air filter and today I will be removing it again , could only manage to put up with the noise for 7 miles and its become to much...



And got myself some led number plate lights and pressed gb plates


----------



## eastwood1875

Bean_QS said:


> So yesterday I decided to try out a S2000 air filter and today I will be removing it again , could only manage to put up with the noise for 7 miles and its become to much...
> 
> 
> 
> And got myself some led number plate lights and pressed gb plates


I dislike too much induction roar.
I fitted a HKS Kit when I had my Evo and it sounded like Darth Vader with a cold 
Sounded quite good on my Corrado VR6 but still a bit excessive


Daz


----------

